# Cherry Bowl



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

This is a cherry bowl that I enjoyed turning.After turning this, I decided I needed to start doing other than turn bowls. The next picture is the back side of this bowl. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Some beautiful grain in the bowl and I like the different shape.Nice job Mitch!

Corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey
Thank you my friend. Ever since I started turning and had nothing special I was turning it seems like I always end up returning to this shapeed bowl with either a rounded inside bottom or a square bottom and thin. I don't know why. I made a big one out of cherry but never got time to take a picture before my youngest girl took it home. Thanks again. Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice looking bowl and some good looking Cherry. Little different style.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks again Bern. As far as different style lookat what I said about this style in reply above. If I am not turning something that I know exactly what it is, I always come back to turning this shape. I don't know why. Mitch


----------

